# Seguridad Social & dole money



## jacksprat (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi

Can anyone tell me please. How long do you have to have been paying SS for before you can claim dole money and for how long?

Also, do you qualify if you are made redundant or close down a business?

Thanks for any responses


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jacksprat said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me please. How long do you have to have been paying SS for before you can claim dole money and for how long?
> 
> ...


I don't know for sure how long you have to have paid in (I think I've heard 2 years :confused2 - but I do know that you have to apply within 15 days of becoming unemployed

I'm not sure about if you are made redundant, but I have a sneaky feeling that if you were _autónomo_ & close a business, then you don't qualify - but I'm not 100% on that either

if you have a look at post #13 on this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-spanish-forms-useful-links-2.html it tells you how to apply - & really I guess that's the best thing you can do - get the ball rolling asap - if you are entitled to paro, you won't get anything unless you apply quickly


----------

